

The Keynesian End Game Crystalizes in Japan’s Monetary Madness - timtas
http://davidstockmanscontracorner.com/the-keynesian-end-game-crystalizes-in-japans-monetary-madness/

======
timtas
Maybe just a little more borrowing, stimulating and inflating will do the
trick. The effects have contradicted the theory for a decade, but maybe it
somehow just wasn't quite enough. Ugh.

When Japan looked to Western thinkers for modern economic solutions, they
should have stopped at Deming.

